# Leeds and West Yorkshire t-shirts



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Leeds… it’s the heart of West Yorkshire, the mass producers of the infamous Tetley’s, home to the Leeds United service crew, and the birthplace of popular indie band the Kaiser Chiefs. Leeds certainly has a lot to offer, so let’s take a closer look at what makes this Yorkshire city so great in T-shirt form.



*Kaiser Chiefs & Mel B*

Although both the Kaiser Chiefs and former spice girl Mel B enjoyed great commercial success, Leeds does not have a particularly rich musical history. That being said there are a number of smaller, lesser known bands and musicians that hail from the area, but these two names are easily the most likely to be seen on the front of T-shirts around West Yorkshire.



*Leeds United FC*

The most common T-shirts to be seen around Leeds are the white and yellow shirts of Leeds United FC, and you literally cannot go five minutes without seeing one. Although the Elland Road outfit has taken a tumble down the divisions since “the glory days”, they still take their place alongside some of the most iconic clubs in English and European football. These LUFC T-shirts show some of the great names to have played for the Yorkshire club down the years.



*Tetley’s brewery*

Yes, that extremely creamy smooth pint of ale originates from mighty Leeds. Tetley’s was the world’s largest producer of cask ale during the 80s, and today it is only out brewed by fierce Yorkshire rivals, John Smith’s. It is the eleventh highest selling beer brand in the UK, and long time sponsors of both Leeds Rhinos and Leeds Carnegie. If you happen to be a fan of Tetley’s, or an ale lover in general, why not try and get your hands on this trendy T-shirt.



*Leeds festival*

Now there are probably a few of you out there that can say, yep, been there, done that, BUT, did you buy the T-shirt? And if not, why not? Leeds fest is one of the most popular festivals currently running in Britain, and each year it producers a mouth watering line up that might make you want to run outside and slide face first through the nearest puddle of mud in true British festival style. But before you do, be sure to take a look at some of these awesome festival T-shirts.


----------

